

Rails: MySQL over a SSH tunnel - JamesBrooks
http://jamesbrooks.net/blog/rails-mysql-over-ssh

======
JamesBrooks
Comments on my blog are down (we'll, not implemented yet). Please comment here
or e-mail me with improvments/suggestions (if I need to expand it more I plan
to wrap it up as a plugin).

